

What is the future of the mobile app (specifically games) economy?  - oppositionradio

IAPs, Ads, and Paid apps rule the day today, is the a future beyond those three? The Deck (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;decknetwork.net&#x2F;) for mobile? Others?
======
umut
Game companies are all the way in for bait-and-sell IAP model. In other words
push some pain intermittently and then try to sell the painkillers. Which
seems to work for them at least for now. I wish we would have a more healthy
model to cover the production+marketing costs, but it's not gonna change
anytime soon...

For apps with more utility, still there is a chance to go for upfront
payments, but then again significantly slowing down user traction especially
when there are free alternatives (even if they are not any good)

And there is the ad-supported model, which boils down to how much traffic your
app generates, from which countries and how engaging your app is. A reaaalllly
long shot for all the apps except for a lucky few

